# A big difference in baby geckos



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

I am new to breeding geckos, but i did think that I was understanding how it all works. LOL
I have been looking at morph calculators to try and find out what type of babies they would produce. I was expecting tremper albinos or hypos (if mum is a hypo and not tremper albino.)


Baby 1 (baby 2 identical to baby 1)









because it had brown stripes i thought it was a tremper albino

Baby 3









Then baby 3 popped out today, and a different colour. which makes me think that this one is a tremper albino and the other 2 are something different.

Any ideas.

Here is mum









Here is Dad









Thanks


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd say they were all tremper albino's, the darker ones may well end up like dad, whereas the lighter one will probably hypo out and look like mum


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

The mum you have is a Hypo AND and Tremper Albino (aka Sunglow/Hybino) - possibly where you got a little unstuck in your expectations? If both mum and dad are `full` (homozygous: 2 copy) Trempers, then all the babies will be Tremper Albinos too  as mum is also a Hypo then a percentage (usually half the babies if she`s carrying 1 copy of the Hypo gene, and always 100% if she`s carrying 2 copies) will also be Hypo babies - on top of the Tremper gene (a combination morph).

The babies are as Boywonder says - all Trempers; congrats


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for that. It gets a little bit easier understanding the morphs when you are pointed in the right direction. Much appreciated. 


I thought they were tremper albinos but with not being the same shade made me question. I did read somwhere that chocolate albinos develop at lower temps.
I did have the temps a little low around 79-80°C when i first started incubating, but i did raise it then to around 82°C
So maybe the first 2 are chocolate ones.

So mum must be either a Sunglow (Tremper), or a Hybino (1 or 2 copy Variant)
So if the babies;

1. are not all Hypo Tremper Albinos then she is a Hybino (1 copy)
2. are all Hypo Tremper Albinos then she is a Hybino (2 copy)
3. are super hypo Tremper Albinos, then she is a Sunglow

I cant wait for her other eggs to hatch.

Thanks again.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

pugly mugly said:


> Thanks for that. It gets a little bit easier understanding the morphs when you are pointed in the right direction. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> I thought they were tremper albinos but with not being the same shade made me question. I did read somwhere that chocolate albinos develop at lower temps.
> ...


As you say - `Chocolate Albinos` are just albinos that have been incubated at lower temps, which makes the pigment darker when they hatch. Genetically, they`re exactly the same as any other albino of the same strain (in your case Tremper) - `chocolate albino` is just a description used for an albino that`s darker than normal, if that makes sense? ie they`re not a seperate morph.

In the case of Sunglows and Hybinos - they`re essentially 2 names for the same thing: Hypo Albinos (regardless of spots); it`s just that Hybino`s were created by one person, Sunglows by another. Many ppl - myself included - now simply differentiate the 2 names, by having a Hybino as a Hypo Albino, and a Sunglow as a Super Hypo Albino. Personally I`d class your female as a Hybino due to the spotting where her bands are. Both Super Hypos and Hybinos can carry 1 OR 2 copies of the Hypo gene - the `super` aspect of Super Hypos isn`t to do with the number of copies it carries, it is believed to be a line bred trait that reduces the spotting in the bands/pattern to zero (or where the bands/pattern where at one point) - spotless torso as you prob already know (but acts oddly in that a Super Hypo X Spotty Normal can produce Super Hypos - but that`s a whole other thread!!!!)

`If` all babies are Hypo Albinos, then there`s a chance she`s 2 copy Hypo (you`d need a large number of babies over consecutive seasons to guarantee this though), far more likely she`s a 1 copy Hypo - and would be best to assume so, as proving otherwise will take a while!!!

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed explanation.
It makes it a lot easier to understand.


----------

